# Controller for BMW I3 Drivesystem



## Jack-Lee (Mar 29, 2019)

Hi,


anyone use a BMW I3 Drivesystem? I get one for a fair price, but i cant use the original Controller. Unfortunately there is not (yet) a hacking board like the Tesla.


What Controller i could use? 
Need: 400V, 150kW max.


----------

